# Metro 2033 fails to work on windows 10!



## trickson (Jan 21, 2018)

Okay Now I am starting to get really pisd off at Microsoft. First off Bioshock2 No longer works at all in windows 7 or 10 so I got really pisd off and broke all my windows Live games! Snapped the CD into pieces! Now Metro 2033 wont work at all! My frack! Why is it they can't seem to get shit to work with there new hardware and OS? Makes no fing sense at all to me, An old game should be just fine on NEW fing hardware and Operating system! After all a NEW OS SHOULD already have the fracking issues worked OUT! so is this really it? I need new fracking games just because I got some new shit? Makes LITTLE LOGICAL SENSE!
Any Ideas how to get my new crap to run old fracking software?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 21, 2018)

Well I'ma say right now you should probably chill since you already broke game CDs. You do know there is the compatibility settings in Win10, right? Before going off on some angry rant should probably list things you've tried to make it work.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 21, 2018)

All the metros work fine on my windows 10 afaik.  I'm going to guess this may be an anecdotal situation ,as opposed to a widespread one


----------



## trickson (Jan 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> All the metros work fine on my windows 10 afaik.  I'm going to guess this may be an anecdotal situation ,as opposed to a widespread one


I can install it in steam and all when I go to play it says there are some files missing DLL???


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 21, 2018)

check file integrity under details


----------



## trickson (Jan 21, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Well I'ma say right now you should probably chill since you already broke game CDs. You do know there is the compatibility settings in Win10, right? Before going off on some angry rant should probably list things you've tried to make it work.


Yes I tried that just to have the system lock up lol. then error out and say it can't run or some thing.



jboydgolfer said:


> check file integrity under details


Did all is fine.


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 22, 2018)

I played the Steam versions of Metro 2033 and LL this summer on Windows 10 x64 they worked flawlessly. Did not have to set any compatibility mode or any tweaking.
Do you have the latest drivers for your GPU ?


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> All the metros work fine on my windows 10 afaik.  I'm going to guess this may be an anecdotal situation ,as opposed to a widespread one


Both Metro games working perfectly on my Windows 10 gaming rig. Didn't have to do anything else then click and play.


trickson said:


> I can install it in steam and all when I go to play it says there are some files missing DLL???


It seems your Windows installation is borked up.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 22, 2018)

Since you've been breaking CD's, are you aware of the existence of http://store.steampowered.com/app/286690/Metro_2033_Redux/

Pick up a cheap key somewhere or wait for the inevitable Metro sale, because a new entry is in the works. And yes, they should all work.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 22, 2018)

DLL is probably DX problem. Maybe update or install a DX11 update?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 22, 2018)

Elevated CMD > sfc/scannow


----------



## R00kie (Jan 22, 2018)

i dont think I've ever seen Metro games using GFWL


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 22, 2018)

Since I'm yet to find a game that doesn't work on W10 i just gave a quick go for Bioshock 2. Seems to work just fine, didn't even have to enable compatibility mode or anything else. 
Just out of curiosity, how many game DVD's have you destroyed?


----------



## spectatorx (Jan 22, 2018)

The only thing i had to do when last time tried metro 2033 was to install latest physx system software. Here is video which i recorded to show game indeed works on windows 10:









Also like always pcgaming wiki found compiled solutions for most popular problems with game:
https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Metro_2033
Check there.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 22, 2018)

spectatorx said:


> The only thing i had to do when last time tried metro 2033 was to install latest physx system software. Here is video which i recorded to show game indeed works on windows 10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well in your video... it 'works' yes, but it runs at 5 FPS or less... That's a bit like saying the car works because you could start the engine.


----------



## spectatorx (Jan 22, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Well in your video... it 'works' yes, but it runs at 5 FPS or less... That's a bit like saying the car works because you could start the engine.


I was running it on my previous gpu which was r7 260x 1GB which was not powerful enough for this game and additional performance loss came from recording. Proof is still valid as i do not claim to be running this game on r7 260x at 4k max settings at 60fps, i claim game runs properly and with performance matching the hardware.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 22, 2018)

spectatorx said:


> I was running it on my previous gpu which was r7 260x 1GB which was not powerful enough for this game and additional performance loss came from recording. Proof is still valid as i do not claim to be running this game on r7 260x at 4k max settings at 60fps, i claim game runs properly and with performance matching the hardware.



That's fine, was a bit of fun from my end too  You're absolutely right though, I mean if it runs on super slow hardware, there really isn't better proof that it's stable.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2018)

Okay fixed and it works great too! It was the PhysX crap needed the new version of it got it installed it first then re-installed the game through steam and it is working perfectly! It also at first gave me this I ran in safe mode and then got into the game and it works now not an issue.
The thing that happened to Bioshock2 has been going on since I installed windows7 windows live keeps failing to run no matter what I did even on my old Q9650 some thing went wrong and I crushed that disk only! SO far LOL.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 22, 2018)

trickson said:


> Okay fixed and it works great too! It was the PhysX crap needed the new version of it got it installed it first then re-installed the game through steam and it is working perfectly! It also at first gave me this I ran in safe mode and then got into the game and it works now not an issue.
> The thing that happened to Bioshock2 has been going on since I installed windows7 windows live keeps failing to run no matter what I did even on my old Q9650 some thing went wrong and I crushed that disk only! SO far LOL.



Lol so you destroy something everytime you get an error popup, basically?

That reminds me of this, cant help myself...










Tried this?
http://steamcommunity.com/app/8850/discussions/0/810922320168183161/


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Lol so you destroy something everytime you get an error popup, basically?
> 
> That reminds me of this, cant help myself...
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!! I LOVE IT! THAT IS SO ME!
Not really but since windows live kept up even on windows7 I just lost it when IT FAILED once again on a totally NEW Platform and OS! GAMES FOR WINDOWS LIVE!!! HEAR THAT MICROCRAP?  GAMES FOR WINDOWS LIVE!

I so went off just like that kid did too! LMFAO!!!

It's even BETTER in German! LOL LOL LOL LOL !!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2018)

trickson said:


> Okay Now I am starting to get really pisd off at Microsoft.


What, just barely? That took long enough.  


trickson said:


> First off Bioshock2 No longer works at all in windows 7 or 10


That was not the fault of Microsoft or Windows.


trickson said:


> so I got really pisd off and broke all my windows Live games! Snapped the CD into pieces!


 That was, by *anyone's* standards, foolish.


trickson said:


> Now Metro 2033 wont work at all! My frack!


Again, not Microsoft or Windows. And it's spelled " frak ".


trickson said:


> Why is it they can't seem to get shit to work with there new hardware and OS?


I have Metro2033 and it's working perfectly. I have two systems, one with Win7, the other dual booting XP and 10. Works in all three no special configurations needed.

The whatever the problem is likely isn't the games or Windows itself. It is very like to be a software misconfiguration(drivers), hardware fault, virus/malware infection or a combination of such.
Regardless of the problem, you personally need to take things down a few notches in the intensity dept. Snapping your games into pieces does not and will never solve any problems.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 23, 2018)

trickson said:


> Okay fixed and it works great too! It was the PhysX crap needed the new version of it got it installed it first then re-installed the game through steam and it is working perfectly! It also at first gave me this I ran in safe mode and then got into the game and it works now not an issue.
> The thing that happened to Bioshock2 has been going on since I installed windows7 windows live keeps failing to run no matter what I did even on my old Q9650 some thing went wrong and I crushed that disk only! SO far LOL.




Bet you wish now you'd come here before breaking those discs. It's a good argument for going Steam vs retail disc though, not that discs are commonly even an option anymore.

On Bioshock 2, sometimes save files can get corrupted, causing a crash on startup. To fix that you have to copy and save the save folder, then delete the newest save. The game can also crash in Dx10 mode. For this it's recommended to increase the texture cache size. PCGamingWiki lists fixes for both these crash types.

https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/BioShock_2#Issues_fixed

You just need to learn ways to deal with these kind of problems, as they WILL happen now and then on PC. Once you do you'll go into diagnostic mode when something like this happens, instead of having a disc breaking meltdown.

That said, sometimes it just takes patience. Sometimes a game will need to be patched, or a MS update will indeed bork something, but going into diagnostic mode often vents your frustrations long enough to cool down sufficiently and accept that there's nothing you can do but wait for a fix.

It also helps to be patient before even buying the games, to glean any problems with playing them on forums first. Preventative maintenance is often the best.


----------



## trickson (Jan 23, 2018)

Frag Maniac said:


> Bet you wish now you'd come here before breaking those discs. It's a good argument for going Steam vs retail disc though, not that discs are commonly even an option anymore.
> 
> On Bioshock 2, sometimes save files can get corrupted, causing a crash on startup. To fix that you have to copy and save the save folder, then delete the newest save. The game can also crash in Dx10 mode. For this it's recommended to increase the texture cache size. PCGamingWiki lists fixes for both these crash types.
> 
> ...


with bioshock2 it was a Games for Windows Live issue I could not login nor sign up nor would it validate couldn't even get the game to post never got that far.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 23, 2018)

Metro 2033 (both original and redeux) works fine on windows 10.
The missing files are most likely MSVC or DirectX redistributables. 
Both can be found on MS website, and both can cause problems on any Windows version, including win7.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 23, 2018)

trickson said:


> with bioshock2 it was a Games for Windows Live issue I could not login nor sign up nor would it validate couldn't even get the game to post never got that far.


I don't recall you mentioning any trouble shooting steps attempted though. At the very least, doing a quick search and checking threads like this very well may have solved it for you. It's listed as compatible on MS' list of games that work with W10 for a reason, because many if not most are able to get it running on W10. At least some level of workaround may be required, but some got it running without doing anything.

https://steamcommunity.com/app/7670/discussions/0/541907867762253418/


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 23, 2018)

bioshock 2 uses securom , microsoft shitlisted securom for being worthless and a near rootkit

GFWL has been dead and gone for 4 years
as for metro no idea I don't belive it ever used securom it might have been awhile

this is what happens when you don't stay current folks


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 25, 2018)

LOL @ OP for breaking all his windows live games. I wonder; how many games did you destroy in your anger??


----------

